# warped and cuped wood.



## happy_budah (Jan 1, 2008)

we have had a super wet sprong here in northern ohio and all that brazillian cherry i planed down is now cupped!!!! is there a way to uncup?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Put it in a insulated space, stickered and put a dehumidifier in the space. As the wood dries out it should "uncup"...

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Let it dry out, then plane it again. The wood will move as it wants to, it will be extremely unlikely to move all the way back. Also, remember this as you make projects with that wood; it is likely to warp again if it can.


----------

